# Thoughts on ONF Flat One LED light



## aquafloraboraNL (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm thinking about buying the ONF Flat One LED for an ADA 60P aquarium.
The light is dimmable using a smartphone app.


 Dimension：663×31×200(mm)
Weight：2200g
Color temperature：6500~20000K
Luminous flux：4500lm
CRI：90
Input Voltage：100-240VAC,50/60Hz
LED lifetime：20000hr
Power consumption：70W
Operating temperature：0~40℃
What are your thoughts?


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

That light looks expensive. How much is it?


----------



## PlantApprentice (May 8, 2017)

dcutl002 said:


> That light looks expensive. How much is it?


I think it's like $300. sbreeflights.com has a way cheaper freshwater light that gives off way more PAR than you'll ever need (dim-able of course)


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi @aquafloraboraNL,

Welcome to TPT!

It certainly puts out adequate Lumens and should provide adequate PAR. Is it a sealed unit, because moisture / humidity is one of the biggest problems with LED fixtures. What is the warranty, where is it serviced, is it a well know reputable company?

Another good choice is the Fluval Fresh and Plant 2.0, fully sealed unit, 3 year warranty, very good PAR output.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4EKEgBUvxzZaXJZb1Y1c09GX1k/view


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

onf sent me a unit to review. im Kaquatics on instagram if you want to follow my experience with it. so far i am happy.


----------



## NueoK (Oct 24, 2017)

The light definitely looks good from the pictures. But without much info on them, its hard to recommend. Everything does look good on paper, but how well will it perform? Unless someone gave me a sample 

I cant find a vendor to buy these here in the states, where are you planning on purchasing them?


----------



## aquafloraboraNL (Jan 14, 2018)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> It certainly puts out adequate Lumens and should provide adequate PAR. Is it a sealed unit, because moisture / humidity is one of the biggest problems with LED fixtures. What is the warranty, where is it serviced, is it a well know reputable company?


Thanks for your thoughts. The warranty is 1 year. The company is based in Taiwan. 
It's designed for aquariums so I think it is sealed?

They answered all my questions about power cable length for the pendant 2' version. 
(145cm+90cm+90cm)
I would like to mount it to my ceiling. The power cable has a sufficient length. But the wires are only 100cm so I still have to find a solution for that. So far I'm positive!

If I hear no further remarks I will buy it in februari. Keep you guys posted.

Bump:


Tnalp said:


> onf sent me a unit to review. im Kaquatics on instagram if you want to follow my experience with it. so far i am happy.


Thanks for your information on instagram. I see that you changed the brightness from 100% to 35% because of green hair algae. Are you using CO2 with these settings?


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

PlantApprentice said:


> I think it's like $300. sbreeflights.com has a way cheaper freshwater light that gives off way more PAR than you'll ever need (dim-able of course)


There is a big difference in the design... the eye wants something to..


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

aquafloraboraNL said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. The warranty is 1 year. The company is based in Taiwan.
> It's designed for aquariums so I think it is sealed?


Hi @aquafloraboraNL,

Unless they state it is a sealed unit it likely is like almost every other LED fixture out there, unsealed. To the best of my knowledge Fluval Fresh and Plant 2.0 and Fluval Aquasky are the only units not only sealed but waterproof per engineering standard IP67, meaning they are protected from dust and capable of withstanding water immersion between 15 cm and 1 meter for 30 minutes. I guess that is why they can provide a three (3) year warranty compared to the other units on the market. If I'm going to spend some major change on a light I want one that has a decent warranty from a reputable company.

Here is a video done by Cory of Aquarium Co-Op (@CoryWM) showing Fluval, check out the underwater part @11:45 into the video!


----------



## PlantApprentice (May 8, 2017)

Nigel95 said:


> There is a big difference in the design... the eye wants something to..


yeah, me i dont care about looks, rather go for higher lighting (way more than I need) than looks, just my opinion


----------

